# Painting Lead



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A friend of mine made some inline weights and I wanted to paint them but I guess it's not easy. I have an airbrush so I have the means to put a fancy paint job on them but I guess the lead just sucks it up. 

Anyone have an experience with doing this. I don't have the ability to powder paint. Can I coat them first then airbrush, then hit with with some devon or something?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Try dipping the lead in a heavy duty primer like zinzer or kilz. It may take a couple coats, but once you have the initial basecoat of white, your colors will certainly pop when airbrushed over the primer. Then you can finally seal with devcon or lacquer clearcoats.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

K gonefishin
if yours air brush can spray Powder paint,then you powder paint them,heat them in toster aven and then spray the powder paint if you doing one coler it is best and simple,check out the video ,BJ tackle,powder paint.you can dip brush in powder paint and drop on hot led and it wil be done,no smel ,no waiting time to dry and very durable.

snag


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm not messing with powder paint. I have an large investment in my airbrushing I'm not starting something else to paint 6 inline weights a friend gave to me. He made them not me, I'm getting into the lead or powder paint business. I'll stick to blades and cranks with the airbrush. 

SHutup- I'll try primering the crap out of them, maybe hit them with epoxy then airbrush them


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I paint spinnerbaits all the time , all I do is put a base coat on with some good white spray paint . No particular kind , but definitely dont buy dollar store spray paint . Let it dry thouroghly and airbrush , but I will advise you if you use devcon , it will yellow over time . I actually prefer Seal Coat UV Finish or Envirotex , but either one will work . Here are a couple I did with this same method .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm not messing with powder paint. I have an large investment in my airbrushing I'm not starting something else to paint 6 inline weights a friend gave to me. He made them not me, I'm getting into the lead or powder paint business. I'll stick to blades and cranks with the airbrush.
> 
> SHutup- I'll try primering the crap out of them, maybe hit them with epoxy then airbrush them


You won't need the epoxy in between....just make sure the white is good and white, let dry thoroughly, paint then epoxy...the epoxy in between is overkill. Just make sure you clean the lead very well with alcohol before applying the primer.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I paint my own bullet weights........I know, different size - but anyhow I thought I'd share my method. I use my wife's old nail polish. Works awesome! There's a ton of crazy colors, plus most have all the glitter and what not already in it.

Then I use a nail hardener top coat to finish them off.

Best thing - they all have their own brushes included that I don't have to clean. I've been doing this for years........


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Kevin, when i paint my jigs I use cheap walmart color place flat white for .99 cents, rust-oleum, krylon dont work they run.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

If you put your base color. as yellow the top colors will pop. it's easier to cover up yellow then any other cover especially white. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been painting all of my life....there is NO better base color which allows other colors to show best than white...it is because white is NOT a color at all...it is the absence of color.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

If you already air brush just use the opaque white from cretex as your base.And as stated before let it set up good and paint away then clear that's it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

One coat of Createx opaque white, then paint.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks dudes. I wonder why he said it was hard to paint. I guess not! I'll be painting away really soon.


----------

